# How often do puppies poop, and how much to feed?



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm thinking Ranger is pooping way too much. He poops like 6-7 times a day. His poop is not diarrhea...it is normal....soft, yet formed puppy poop. He poops after eating, after playing, and after waking up most of the time. 

I feed him 3x a day right now. The bag says to feed 2-2/12c a day for a 10lb puppy 6-11 weeks old....and Ranger is 9.5lbs. He never eats that much though. Is that ok? I feed him about 1/2-2/3c of dry food, mixed with a spoon of canned food and some warm water to soften it some 3x a day. Sometimes he eats it all, sometimes he only eats about half. 

Does his eating and poop habits sound normal?


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

What kind of food are you feeding him? The better the food the lesser the poop.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

First question is what are you feeding him? 

Second question would be about the amount you're feeding him. You say you only feed 2 - 2.5 cups per day and he's pooping 6-7 times per day? How big are his poops?? That seems like it's a lot more food going out than there is coming in.

Now another point about the 2.5 cups per day for a 10 pound pup might not be the right amount. I think when they say 10 pounds on the bag, that may just be the estimated adult weight. Do they have cup amounts for 80 pounds (just an estimate weight)? I remember when lucy was a puppy, i was feeding her canidae which is a good quality food and she was getting like 5 or 6 cups a day at that age.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Ranger is 7.5 weeks old. He's eating Iams large breed puppy food. The bag says for a 10lb 6-11week old puppy...feed 2-2.75c per day. Ranger eats much less than that though. He eats about 1.5c a day plus the wet food I mix in which is about 1/3c total per day. 

Not sure how to describe the size of his poop....but they are small piles.

I'm planning to switch him over to a better food once he's settled in better...Iams is what his breeder was feeding.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's probably the food.I would switch him over as soon as you can.


----------



## GSDMaya (Apr 15, 2009)

My experience:

I gave Maya 1/2 a cup 3 times a day (1.5 cup a day) when she was 7 to 10 weeks. Then we switch to 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night when she was 10-13weeks, and now we are giving her 1 cup to 1.5 cup in the morning (she doesnt eat very much in the morning, she usually leaves some in her bowl) then 2 full cups at night (she eats everything). Maya is now 18 weeks. We also give her healthy treats to go in her kennel and train.

How much treats do you give him between each meals?

Btw, Maya is doing very good on her weight. We follow the vets/books recommendation and read the bags index (5 to 6 cups for a 8 weeks old puppy sounds a lot).


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDmayaBtw, Maya is doing very good on her weight. We follow the vets/books recommendation and read the bags index (5 to 6 cups for a 8 weeks old puppy sounds a lot).


I know it seems like a lot to me too, but that's what canidae says to feed until 6 months...

http://canidae.com/dogs/all_life_stages/dry.html

I'd think you'd need to feed more iams since it's lower quality than canidae with more fillers and less meat.


----------

